# Schaum im Teich



## engelchen (4. Juni 2008)

Hallöchen
ich hab seit ungefähr zwei Wochen Schaum in meinem Teich.
nicht grad viel aber es reicht. Er beginnt am wasserfall und geht dann über den gesammten Teich.

Nun hab ich auch seit einiger Zeit dre __ Frösche im und am Teich, kann es da einen Zusammenhang geben.
LG Birgit


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schaum im Teich*

Nein,
ist alles OK. Es handelt sich hier um Eiweißschaum. Wie er entsteht weiss ich grad nicht, aber es ist mal mehr und mal weniger oder ?

Keine Angst, alles OK.

Such mal hier im Forum nach Eiweißabschäumer


----------



## chromis (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schaum im Teich*

Hi,

ich würde die Schaumbildung nicht als okay ansehen.
Immerhin deutet der Schaum auf eine extreme Wasserbelastung hin, meistens ausgelöst durch übermäßige Fütterung


----------



## ra_ll_ik (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schaum im Teich*

...oder durch Laichgeschäfte der Wasserbewohner....


----------



## flohkrebs (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schaum im Teich*

hallo!

wir hatten das auch bei uns...
Mein Mann behauptet (ganz sicher ist er sich!), daß das die __ Frösche und __ Kröten beim Laichen erzeugen!
Wenn es Eiweiß ist, könnte ja sein, daß diese Theorie stimmt  
zuviel        von den Fröschen......

Und zur Beruhigung: wir haben Forellen im Teich und die haben das überlebt!!
Also kann es eigentlich nicht so arg schädlich sein.

liebe Grüsse!


----------



## kassapa (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schaum im Teich*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich würde die Schaumbildung nicht als okay ansehen.
> Immerhin deutet der Schaum auf eine extreme Wasserbelastung hin, meistens ausgelöst durch übermäßige Fütterung



Moin moin...
"meistens Fütterung" das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Ich füttere gar nicht und habe auch gelegentlich Schaum auf dem Wasser. Die "Eiweiß These" ist da schon näher an der Wahrheit. Dies kommt vor wenn Algen absterben, oder auch wenn viel Nährstoffe über die Luft (Pollen) auf die Wasseroberfläche kommen.
Meist ist es so da sich Nachts der Schaum bildet und bei zunehmender Sonneneinstrahlung am Tage wieder verschwindet. Sollte sich jedoch extrem viel Schaum bilden, würde ich mal das Wasser durchchecken und ggf. die Ursachen beseitigen, was leichter gesagt ist als getan. Der erste Ansatz ist dann in der Tat meist das Futter und die Stärke des Fischbesatztes. Manchmal liegt es aber auch an einem verdreckten Filter.

mfg der Michael


----------



## Annett (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schaum im Teich*

Hallo.

Hier mal drei Forums-Beiträge, die sich bereits in der Vergangenheit mit dem Thema beschäftigt haben.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4573/?q=schaum
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14530/?q=schaum
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1475/?q=schaum


Björns (Nestor) Anmerkungen fand ich sehr einleuchtend. 

P.S.: Bei mir im Filter schäumt es auch - ich füttere seit Jahren nicht zu. Die Burschen finden auch so genug zu fressen.


----------

